# Pine Island Sound / Estero Area in May



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

You'll want to take a hard look at the area around Boca Grande in May.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

check in with @Loogie


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Ahh, good plan, with a little self study and some help, you will have a chance at some Tarpon and Snook. Details on where you are staying would be helpful. I can also rec a couple guides if interested in shortening the curve. If I’m around, I can take you guys fishing for a day as well. Btw Chicago downtown is one of my fave layovers with My job. Lots of water to cover, the weather will drive where and what you fish for. You can pm me and I’ll pass you my cell, we can chat, happy to help.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Just look for the fleet of boats on the water and you will find the tarpon..lol


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Weather and wind will play into your plans but no matter what, I would stay away from the Boca Grande pass in a skiff during May. It gets crowded with bay boats and bait guys so stay south as there are plenty of places to fish for tarpon in the sound.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hollar if you need some pointers on Estero Bay, May is a great month to fish!


----------



## ljk (Mar 28, 2019)

I would stop in to Estero River Outfitters. They have a bait and tackle store there, and specialize in the areas around Estero Bay, Lovers Key, etc. Very knowledgeable and they LOVE to share fishing info!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Boca Grande is a zoo in May early June. Its an impressive sight but its tense. You'll see fish also along the beaches not too familiar with tarpon in the harbor but I know they are there.


----------



## Dane (Apr 15, 2018)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Just look for the fleet of boats on the water and you will find the tarpon..lol


These days there is a fleet on the water just about anywhere you look!


----------

